# Észak-amerikai linkgyűjtemények



## kalitka (2014 Március 15)

Sziasztok!

Remélem jó helyre teszem fel a kérdést 
Észak-Amerikában (USA, Kanada) melyik weboldalakra bírnam feltenni a weboldalom linkjeit?
Egyetlen dolog ami fontos, hogy ingyen legyen. 

Előre is köszönöm a választokat!



*http://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=j...11GeWAyf_bulAQUbj8-PD8w&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ*
*http://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=j...LYHKNFvHbhU-xo_V8MZ-rPA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ*


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Március 17)

Ha csak az szamit, hogy ingyen legyen es ezen a kontinensen, akkor indits egy blogot barmelyik .com vegu ingyenes szolgaltatonal.


----------

